# Ork Obj Secured Vs extra HQ, what's better?



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll be attending a tournament in a couple of months and I'm taking along my Orks for a bit of fun. However, I have come up against a bit of a dilemma.
The tournament restricts all players to one CAD and one Formation. If your codex has an alternative to a CAD, you may use that instead f you wish.
The Ork Horde Detachment allows you to choose 3 HQs, and for Orks this is particularly tempting especially as I'll be running a GreenTide with a painboy. The chance of also having a warboss with DLS, and a Big Mekk with KFF or even a Weirdboy is very tempting, however, the Ork Horde doesn't have Objective secured.
A CAD obviously provides OS, and I would be able to have a few troop choices other than Gretchin which I would most likely have to stick with with the Ork Horde, but is it really worth it?
I value your thoughts.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't play Orks, but I have been using the Baal Strike Force Detachment for my BA in every game since the Codex was released and haven't missed ObSec yet. Out of dozens and dozens of games over the last few months only one was tied because I wasn't contesting the objective, and none have been losses due to its absence. Granted +1 Initiative on the charge and 4 Elites slots is a bit more of a carrot to dangle than (just?) an extra HQ slot, but really I have had no issues winning objective-based games without ObSec on my Troops.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

You're playing Green Tide, you've already given up on winning the Objective Secured game - go for the extra HQ.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

With the green tide I would say screw the Obj. secure and take the extra HQ. HQ is probably more important to the army.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

On reflection, I am inclined to agree. It's not something that has made a huge difference in games I have played in the past, but then, they haven't been tournaments with ObSec heavy marine armies.
We'll see how it goes anyway.


----------

